# Masonic Jeweler in Austin Texas



## C_Cabra (Nov 30, 2009)

Brothers

I would like to call your attention to a Jeweler that I stumbled across recently here in Austin Texas.  His name is Ricky Wilson and he is a member of Hill City Lodge.  It was only after I patronized his shop I realized that I recognized him from the time I attended the Master Masons Educational seminar at Hill City Lodge.

Ricky is only one of 5 Master Jewelers in the Austin area and handcrafts jewelery in his shop. He had several nice Masonic pieces in his shop when I took my watch in to have the battery replaced.

I know there is no "Masonic business directory" (which is too bad in my opinion) and that promoting your business in Lodge is a no no but in this case I hardly know the man beyond a chance encounter this afternoon that led me to realize that I had met him before in Lodge.

His website is...http://rwilsonmfg.com/index.html


----------



## Bro Mike (Nov 30, 2009)

He re-sized and cleaned my great uncle's ring so that I could wear it.  I was anxious about turning over this ring to just anyone, but was not worried once I saw several of the pieces he made for a brother at Round Rock Lodge.  

He came highly recommended and only charged me about $35 for a perfect job.


----------



## C_Cabra (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2009)

kg_hart said:


> I guess we need a business directory on this site then dont we Brothers!



We do :thumbup1:


----------

